# IPO2 Rottweiler Videos



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

For those who have been following our progress, Kingston earned his IPO2 this past weekend at the 2013 Quinebaug Schutzhund Trial in Mansfield Center, CT. Scores were 92-92-86a for a 270 SG, High Obedience.

I was disappointed with several areas of our work but hope others can learn from my mistakes.

Tracking: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7LTs8ZIjpVo

If your dog normally shits before his tracks, make sure he shits before his track (clip removed from the video, it cost us 7 points).

Obedience: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xfcbNJq5eUE

Judge docked me for handler help - walking with my hands too low. Also said I walked an extra 3 paces with my hand out after giving him the command for the send away. Still need to work on bringing him in closer on his retrieves.

Protection: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NQMXBVg6eOs

Blew the blinds, and I need to get him to come back faster during the recall. I set him up where the judge directed me to on the escape, but should have walked him a step further and at a better angle. I also need to get him clean in his guarding again and spend time on his gripwork/targeting.

..


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Very nice work Dave! Congratulations... you two are a very nice team!


----------



## Melissa Leistikow (Jan 5, 2012)

Congratulations on your IPO2! It looked great! I really appreciate that you posted the videos and told everyone where you lost points. Good way to learn.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks a lot, Doug. Definitely looking forward to seeing you on the field with Fin.



Melissa Leistikow said:


> Congratulations on your IPO2! It looked great! I really appreciate that you posted the videos and told everyone where you lost points. Good way to learn.


Thanks, Melissa. I hope so - I know watching them will help me as we move forward.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

I was wondering where Kingston was! very nice work Dave, big congratulations.  The foundation is strong, adding those 10 points should be relatively easier to harness (good problem to have). Looking good.


----------



## Kathleen Sanderson (Sep 19, 2011)

Congratulations Dave! And thanks for posting the videos - they were a pleasure to watch! Its so nice seeing a Rott do such good work!


----------



## Jessica Kromer (Nov 12, 2009)

Congrats Dave!!!! You guys did great!!


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words.



Kathleen Sanderson said:


> Congratulations Dave! And thanks for posting the videos - they were a pleasure to watch! Its so nice seeing a Rott do such good work!


Thanks a lot, Kathleen. He can definitely do better and I'm aiming to prove that soon.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Big Congrats Dave! Trialing in ANY dog venue is one of those things where $#!+ happens. 
You two have it together so I expect there will be more excellent outings then bad. You'll get it back next time!


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks, Bob


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

He's looking good, he's getting better and he looks like he's having fun.

Tracking: I don't know if the judge took 7 points for eliminating on the track? But he could also have taken points for the circling on the 1st corner and the slow down at the first article. I think you need to restart in basic/heel position and not behind the dog but
I can't swear to it.
Obedience: I have no idea what "your hands were too low" means  I would not do an about turn in the group. It's not required and is just a place to lose points. He anticipated the command on the retrieve on the flat. You also do a lot of handler help (head nod) on most of your finishes. That's a strange field set up with the jump and A frame in a separate fenced off area?
Protection: That 3-6 IPO II blind search seems to be catching on  Nice H&B but I bet the pushing on the decoys thigh with his right paw cost you some points. I like the backing call out but it needs to be faster. You already know you need to work on getting a full grip. He bites hard but it's nowhere near full.

Good Luck on his IPO III and with Felon


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks Thomas


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

Great job, congrats


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Congrats!
You and your dog look good. It's always nice to see an off breed doing some good work on the trial field.
Also, kudos for coming on here and admitting your mistakes and where you lost points, I think that takes some balls in this particular arena.


----------



## Charles Corbitt (Oct 24, 2012)

Congratulations Dave, you two make a great team. Its great to watch a Rott as happy as he is on the field. Hope to see more of him.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Appreciate the kind words. I'm happy to be working with him consistently again.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Really enjoyed it!!! Nothing like an upbeat precise dog in obedience. Not understanding what they mean about where your hands are and how that's handler help, though. Congrats on the II.

T


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks a lot, T


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Congratulations Dave. Very good achievement...


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Glad you guys are back. Nice performance. Idk all the nuances of IPO point loss and gain, but it definitely helps when you point it out for those that don't know. I'd like to come out just to watch how you guys work his issues in training. It will be interesting to see. If you don't mind of course. Looking forward to the finished product. Someone else already mentioned that his foundation looks good, so those few points should be an easy fix. Best of luck to you and your team.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

LOL I Love how the rott people always pop out to comment on your posts. Good job, always look forward to your stuff on youtube


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Tiago Fontes said:


> Congratulations Dave. Very good achievement...


Thanks Tiago



Zakia Days said:


> Glad you guys are back. Nice performance. Idk all the nuances of IPO point loss and gain, but it definitely helps when you point it out for those that don't know. I'd like to come out just to watch how you guys work his issues in training. It will be interesting to see. If you don't mind of course. Looking forward to the finished product. Someone else already mentioned that his foundation looks good, so those few points should be an easy fix. Best of luck to you and your team.


Thanks Zakia. I don't mind at all, just let Beth know whenever you're coming out.



Amy Swaby said:


> LOL I Love how the rott people always pop out to comment on your posts. Good job, always look forward to your stuff on youtube


Thanks Amy, I appreciate it


----------

